# Goat Buyers and Major Frustrations!!



## ThornyRidge (May 30, 2009)

Just wanted to vent on here about people buying goats.This has been a rough year for me. I had two Nigies kid with beautiful triplets ( yeah each had triplets :bun) for a total of 3 doelings and 3 bucklings.  The one doe decided this year to not throw much colorings and markings and all of her kids came out as a white doe, a white with light tan markings blue eyes and polled doe and a white with darker tan/butterscotch markings polled buck.  Now these kids are beautiful and are correct in all areas.  The other doe kidded with three wildly marked kids in all arrays of colorings including browns, blacks, grey, white, moon spots, etc.  What has amazed me is  that I have advertised kids for sale locally, on the internet and in a major farming newspaper (Farm and Dairy).  My animals come from good milk and champion lines and are very healthy.  I keep a closed herd and have not had one issue with any disease major or minor !!  I have driven all over the state of Ohio to purchase some of my goats and paid what I felt was very reasonable amounts (upwards of $400).  Now the most I am asking is $250!  and what amazes me is that the few calls I have had where I get to talk to the people they want me to give my goats away..  That is not going to happen.  It seems to some people $75 is even too much for a wether!!  I really don't understand people like that.  If I could go back I would suggest to them going to the livestock auctions where you can pick up a goat cheaply and probably also bring home some major health issues!   Anyway the other people that frustrate me are the ones then that call and ask all sorts of questions.. ask for a million pictures to be sent- which are and then you get absolutely NO response back!   It just baffles me with people.  Well I love my babies and will keep them no matter what. I was just hoping to sell off due to space and increased feed costs ( I use kid money for hay for the next year)  and  since people seem truly ignorant to goats I will have to get a second job haha!   Well thanks for letting me vent on here about my frustrations.. here is where I am at with this ---->


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 30, 2009)

It's that way with all animals. Yes, there are cheap priced ones out there but, if you want quality you need to pay more for it. Hang on to those little ones. Someone will come along who really understands the difference and will be willing to pay you your asking price.


----------



## ()relics (May 30, 2009)

I sold this little guy last Monday .  I had kept him intact because he was exceptional body type and color  I registered him and raised him with our other show goats...But recently bought a new full blood billy so he was left as "the odd man out"...I had advertised him and had many lookers...which doesn't bother me...but finally sold himto some people who had some 4H goats but wanted a better type of kid to show as wethers....but only had $50 to spend..so I sold him as an unregistered/unregisterable buckling His father is a fullblood abga billy and his mother is a percentage abga doe...I guess I just wanted to help someone out....Their kids were playing with it in the pen....I don't think they know what they got...but next spring they will see a different type of kid than they had been seeing...I keep the paperwork they take the goat...Better than selling the goat and the paper for nothing...$50 wouldn't buy one of my wethers...Whatever...






abga 94%or less buckling born 2/13/9


----------



## PattiXmas (May 30, 2009)

This is only our second year with goats.  Last year, we didn't have to exchange cash for our wethers - the kids did a ton of work at our friend's farm.  They were out there just about every weekend, cleaning and helping with the kidding and all the other farm chores.  After fair, my friend did take all the wethers back to her farm and she kept the meat or sold them for the meat.

This year, my daughter wanted to do Nubians.  We purchased 2 registered Nubian does ($175 each - which seemed reasonable to me) and 1 wether ($25, but I think because we bought the doe kids, she cut us a deal).  My son went back to our friend's farm for her boer kids.  We paid $100 for each kid (he got 2) and again, I believe that was reasonable, as she has some extremely nice goats, and he took Reserve Grand last year with one of her kids and the Grand Champion was also one of kids.

I believe you get what you pay for, and the people that try to get you to come down on your price will always be unhappy.  Keep your prices where you feel comfortable.  I've seen the "cheap" kids, usually they don't have the vaccines, they aren't handled and they aren't as healthy.  I know what my friend feeds her goats, the care that is given and the fact if we have any health questions or any other advise, she gives us that and more.  Let the "cheap" people buy their cheap goats elsewhere, they are going to get what they pay for.  There are people like me out there that doesn't mind paying more because of the extra mile good breeders go!


----------



## Carolina Chicken Man (May 30, 2009)

Thornyridge,
You're prices are reasonable.
I just bought my Nigis and I a paid comparable amount to what you are asking.
I paid $200 ea for the registered doelings, and $75 for the un-registered.  The breeder I got them from sold wethers for $50.  She had a couple of bucklings that whe would sell as registered bucks that she wanted $350 for.

I'm not sure where you are at, but I bought these in Raleigh NC.

I saw a website for a farm in Georgia that wanted $400 for doelings.


----------



## miron28 (May 30, 2009)

i paid 200.00 for this one




i got this one for free


----------



## haviris (May 30, 2009)

I think it's just the way it goes some years, I actually did really well this year and my prices are comparable to yours, except I sell my wethers for $50. By the time my last kids were born I already had them all sold. I actually ran out of wethers, who are generally alittle harder to sell, but I had a doe year! If you were closer I'd send people your way, I'm still getting fairly regular inquiries.

I do sometimes get frustrated, mostly when I think I've got someone truely interested that suddenly disappears on me, but mostly when people feel they can do better, I just wish them good luck and send them on their way! Really the only time I have people balk at my prices is when it's someone who just sees me out w/ one and asks questions, they think they may be interested until they hear the price! But that's generally not someone that knows what they are looking at, it's just a random person who sees a cute goat!

Now this was a good year for me! Next year may not be. Last year I had two wethers I held onto alittle longer then I would have liked, one ended up going to a girl as a 4H goat (and they came back this year for more, but caught me alittle late, so next year I may fix them up w/ a few more), and the other went to a little boy who'd recently lost his goat. Wethers are best sold young, people looking for pets generally prefer babies, but I don't mind holding onto doe kids. 

So hang in there, I don't think your prices sound unreasonable at all, stick to your guns and I'm sure you will find buyers!


----------



## bheila (May 31, 2009)

Thorny-Your prices are right where they need to be.  I ran into a breeders website up north of me who was selling does for $500-$600, whereas everyone else around us are in your price range.  I figure her goats must poop gold berries  

It's frustrating to me that I always see you guys putting your goats up for sale and they're just what I want but too far away


----------



## PattiXmas (May 31, 2009)

These are our wethers we paid $100 each for.  To me, they were worth the price.  
My friend that sold us the wether would either keep her prices where they are at
or eat the kids herself.

Sammy the Sammich -











Fat Tony -











Our $25 dairy wether - Grumpy Burger-






Our $175 doe kids - Registered (if we wanted them un-registered, they would have been $125) - Snowy (with the white frosted ears) and Daisy Mae


----------



## sillystunt (May 31, 2009)

your prices are what people in Florida list them for. most people are not buying them to show or even care about markings and such. They just want a cheap goat. Times are tuff and people just don't have the money, myself included! I would have LOVED to get a registered goat but had to settle for a mamma and wether nigerian dwarf for both $80. It was the only way we could aford them. The people needed to rehome so i got lucky!

Good luck cause they sound like beautiful goats!!!


----------



## D Bar J Acres (Jun 1, 2009)

Thorny Ridge, I totally understand!  Last year I practically gave away my registered Nigerian kids (these were from a Rosasharn buck even!), late summer, I finally gave up and sold 3 doelings unpapered for $250 together at a swap.  The lady said they were for her daughters.  My husband then herd her talking to someone else and she was bragging about her "good buy" and was gonna resell them for $200 each!  grrrr...

This year I've had more demand than kids.  Hopefully this trend lasts for me.

I've paid $400 for animals too.  The most I've sold any for is $300.  Clean tested herd here as well, from many different states.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Jun 1, 2009)

See I think that is it.. most people just see "goat"  when I have done so much research and reading and consulting with other breeders that I see "lines/lineage"  I know that really I am paying for health, conformation, temperment, etc. that has been passed through lines, therefore I am definately willing to pay for this because this is truly what makes a "goat".. the folks wanting freebie/pet goats have no concept of this and sometimes I think they are the same people who consider them "throwaway animals."  I have had goats now for 7 years and it is a ton of work, dedication, time and money- and this does not define "pet".  I don't sell animals for people to just tie up in their yard.  And as previously stated if/since I can't find suitable people that I feel comfortable sending my babies home to live, then they stay with me.  

*wow a Roshasharn animal- see to most people that would mean didly squat


----------



## sillystunt (Jun 2, 2009)

I did alot of research before i got my rehomed goats. And you being a breeder makes you look at things differently then us just goat owners. I know your fustrated but you have passion and believe in what you do and that's what will sell your goats. You love them and care for them and that makes you a great breeder and person. Better times are ahead!!!


----------



## D Bar J Acres (Jun 2, 2009)

I went thru the same thing with raising donkeys.  I believe that most people, especially ones in the upper midwest that read local "newspaper" ads placed, believe donkeys and goats to mean the same thing as dirt cheap.  Even when you place the price in ads, people that can't afford it or simply have no intention of paying that amount still call/email.  I think they (goats and donkeys) are seen as cheap, lowly third world country animals that should be low priced.   It's frustrating as all get out!  

Maybe I should go to breeding some silly looking hairless cat or dog and people would throw money at it.  They'd know right away - wow, hairless, must be really special!!


----------



## farmy (Jun 2, 2009)

or what about hairless donkeys?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 2, 2009)

Just to let everyone know, there are some people out there who are looking for quality and will pay for quality. I just bought 2 Nigerian Dwarf does at $300 a piece. They are registered and from a closed herd. I was also looking at bloodlines.  I have no intention of showing or anything at this time but I own alpacas and alpacas can also get CAE, CL and Johnnes so I HAD to be very careful not to bring those diseases on the farm. I also learned from being in alpacas for 12 years that it is best to buy the best bloodlines you can afford for future sales.  For me it was worth it to pay for the bloodlines and the disease free goats. 

I'm mainly doing this for milk for personal use but since they have to have kids every year to continue milk, I felt that I had a better chance of selling kids that are registered/registerable and a chance to sell the males as bucks instead of just wethers.

Here's a picture of my new little ones. They are 8 and 9 weeks old.

By the way, where are you in Ohio ThornyRidge? I'm in Northeast Ohio in Ashland County.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 3, 2009)

And then you have the fainting goats made popular on UTube.  They are commanding a premium price and I really can't see a good use for them other than pets and then if you tame them down they won't faint as easy, so whats the point? 

We have very few purebread registered goats, but the ones that we do have won't leave the farm cheaply.  Now if you want a mixed up Pygmy wether that is tamed down... well no, that doesn't work either they are still going to cost someone at least $75 just because when you charge that much the person buying it won't see it as a throw away pet.

Chris


----------



## D Bar J Acres (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm now picturing my mammoth donkey hairless - but keeping furry ears - not cute!

ksalvango - congrats on the new doelings.  Very cute and wonderful of you to go for quality!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 3, 2009)

congrats on the new doelings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks, they are lots of fun to have around. 

I love my alpacas but they aren't as friendly or active.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 5, 2009)

We've had 55 kids born here this season.  We breed Boers, Nubians, Oberhasli, Toggs, and crosses. 
I kept 3 doelings, the rest were sold or donated.
I learned early on, to be successful at this venture, I'd HAVE to cater to everyone.
I have some I just won't bend on price, and others that I sell for less (especially at the end of the season when bottling and milking has gotten tiresome).
I do get tired of cheap customers who tell me "I can go to a sale barn and get one for 25$" and I tell them, "And you get what you pay for...so when your $25 kid is sick, don't call ME for advice or help...because you get that only when you buy from me."
(Of course, 9 times out of 10 I help anyway b/c I won't let the goat suffer for the owners' ignorance....)
My website has been a great source of sales, as well as word-of-mouth and posting on Yahoo groups and even Craigslist.
Good luck in your goat-sales efforts and don't give up...the right buyers will find you.


----------



## pattyjean73 (Jun 5, 2009)

I completely understand where all of you are coming from.  And if I were a breeder, I'm sure I'd have the same frustrations.  However, keep in mind that times are tough right now on alot of families. Alot of people are looking for ways to offset their grocery bills (Me included). This is one of the main reasons (but not the only) I decided to get into goats (and chickens, ducks, etc).   I myself can not afford to pay $200 for a goat.  But that does not mean that I want to have poor goats as my producers. I want good quality goats that produce well. I was VERY fortunate to find two families that raised show goats and just couldn't sell all their excess.  Granted, most of them are not registered, but they are registerable, and they are good quality goats. Because of these two families, I had enough left over to buy a really nice, registered buck for my herdsire.  Of course, they are almost all pretty young and not of breeding age yet, but they're not weanlings either.  Unfortunately, this means I'll not have fresh milk or fresh meat for nearly a year to come. 

This is my starting herd.  And they are pretty nice goats that have been well taken care of.  Eventually, I hope to incorporate more registered stock into my herd but I'm pleased with what I have started out with and was able to get my herd at a price I could afford.


----------



## danielle (Nov 16, 2014)

This is stupid you get mad cause someone doesn't want to pay for a $400 dollars goat that probably end up in the freezer I will never ever pay that much I paid $15 dollars for my 2 boer does in they were healthy  in I paid $85 dollars for my registered pygmy billy goat I'm just saying even if you pay 400 or 600 doesn't mean the seller is honest about the goat being healthy my cousin bought a registered lamancha doeling for 4h for $450 in she died 2 days later from a lung infection in the guy she bought her from was a very good breeder in even when you buy cheap goats or even take unwanted it doesn't mean the ppl will b honest I won't take that chance for paying that much for a goat there are alot of ppl out there that will in wont I think it's stupid that's my opinion


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 16, 2014)

We all want to get top dollar for the animals that we raise.  But in the end the animal is only worth what you can get someone else to pay for it. Unless you are willing to keep em all that is.


----------



## Michelle59 (Nov 16, 2014)

I raise pygmy n neigrian dwarf I sell both of them weather at 75 intact males for 100 n females 125-150 depending on size n color


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 16, 2014)

I certainly DON'T think it's stupid to want to get decent money for an animal that you've put a lot of time, energy, and money into.  For many years  I've raised show quality pygmy goats.  When folks come on here and post pictures of their "pygmies" sometimes I just sit back and laugh quietly to myself at what some people think is a pygmy.  But, in the long run, if folks want to call their goat a pygmy, who am I to disagree?  As long as the animal is healthy and well-taken care of, I don't care what they call it.

Each and every goat I sell as a registered Pygmy is a purebred, quality animal.  I may have 8 or 10 generations of that line on my farm.  I know what they came from, I know what they produce and I know that they are nothing more or less than what I represent them as.  They are tame, they are disbudded, they have their vaccinations, their feet are trimmed, they've had fecals run and if needed are de-wormed.  They have many generations of pure pygmy breeding behind them and they can stand up in any show ring.  That kind of an animal is well-worth the price that I put on them.  I've sold goats for as little as $50 dollars to as much as $800.  That $800 dollar goat is a permanent grand champion and even though I sold him, he carries my herd name and represents my farm. 

Here's another thing....if someone pays my price - I'm not going to complain if the animal goes in the freezer.   I'd really rather it go in the show ring and represent my farm name, but sometimes the freezer is a better end than some ignorant person buying it and not taking proper care of it. 

I'm really glad that you got a couple of $7.50 goats and that they are healthy.  That's very rarely the case when you buy something for that price - but as you noted price doesn't always give you a guarantee of health.

As for me - I'm going to continue to ask (and get) a premium price for my animals.  Even though I haven't shown goats in nearly 10 years, people still come to me for quality animals - and I continue to supply that animal for them.

Maybe you shouldn't be so quick to judge folks who want a quality price for a quality product.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 16, 2014)

I sell mine from $0 to $750


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Nov 16, 2014)

This year, my registered Nigi bucklings sold as breeding bucks for $250 to $300 before I could offer them with sisters....I like to offer a free wether with the sister....Everyone loves something free and I get full price for the girls, plus I know that they won't be lonely and have built in buddy...Otherwise my wethers are $100 a pair. My registered girls are usually between $250 and $300 as well. I have paid a little more than that for certain bloodlines or a particular animal that I really wanted, but $350 is about the top amount I am willing to spend, just a personal limit depending on how much I want a particular animal. Of course my budget is a limiting factor too..... 

I try and keep in mind that while not all families can spend a whole lot on a purchase of an animal, they may be fine with the upkeep and may well be able to give plenty of time and attention... Sometimes I will sell for less, but not if I would feel ripped off. Still, some animals I won't budge on price if they are really worth it and I will either keep or eat them rather than lower the price... that goes for all my farm animals, not just goats....

I had one lady mention that she wanted to pay drastically less for one of my nicest doelings I had offered for sale ....I politely declined and was showing her the door when she mentioned a different goat that was dirt cheap on Craigslist... I smiled and wished her luck. At that point, I would not have sold her that kid anyways because I decided I didn't like her.... My babies deserved better and got better homes in the end.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 16, 2014)

I totally agree.  I will not sell to someone who gives me bad vibes and seems to only be concerned about the initial price. 

There is so much more to  goat welfare (or any animal) than the purchase price.   If a person that claims to want a quality animal balks too much at the selling price, I wonder how dedicated they are to the animal's welfare. 

If you can't afford the purchase price, how can you afford the upkeep?  The purchase price is a SMALL amount in the total picture.


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 17, 2014)

sometimes i read things on here and think really, really... are folks that ignorant and the answer is yes they are.  my guess is if they won't pay a decent price for a goat or other farm animal for that matter then perhaps they won't take very good care of it.  agree with FEM, i won't sell to someone who makes me or my animals uncomfortable.  and I've sold goats from 0 to $550.  its not always about the money.  don't get me wrong, moneys good but isn't the be all, end all


----------

